# Multidrucker+Faxen per Lan-Kabel



## call_911 (22. September 2013)

Hallo Leute


Folgende Grundlagen sin vorhanden:

Erdgeschoss:

-Telefonanschluss
-Fritzbox 7390
-USB-Festplatte

1.Stock:

-PC
-Laptop
-nochmal PC
-Switch
-Multifunktionsdrucker (noch nicht vorhanden)


Verbindung zwischen EG und OG sind 2x LAN-Kabel


Ich suche:


Nenn Multifunktionsdrucker inclusive FAX, den ich per LAN (oben ist kein Tele-Anschluss) anschliessen kann und damit faxen kann. 

Er müsste auch noch über nen Switch laufen. Gibts so etwas überhaupt?

Gruss Sepp


----------



## locojens (22. September 2013)

Das Faxen kann man auch dank der vorhandenen Fritz!Box mit Fritz!Fax erledigen (Mit FRITZ! LAN im Netzwerk faxen und Adressen verwalten). Also läuft es am Ende eigentlich über den Rechner+Fritz!Box.
Daher braucht man für den Fall einen Lan / W-Lan -fähigen Multifunktionsdrucker welcher keine Faxfunktion haben muß.


----------



## call_911 (22. September 2013)

Danke. 

Mir ginge es aber darum die funktion zu nutzen ohne dass ich den Pc einschalten muss,Zettel einscannen und dann wegfaxen...


Das wäre dann nut die letzte Notlösung falls es anders nicht geht. Aber trotzdem danke für den Hinweis


----------



## locojens (22. September 2013)

Dann wird wohl das notwendige Übel darin bestehen von der Box ein Kabel zu ziehen bis zum Multifunktionsgerät. Am einfachsten Analog also Fon1 oder Fon2 als Ausgang benutzen. Dazu brauch man dann eben doch ein faxtaugliches Multifunktionsgerät.
(Es sind ja nur 2 Litzen nötig TAE-N Kabel)


----------



## call_911 (22. September 2013)

Das war eigentlich was ich nicht machen wollte, direkt über LAN gibta also nix 

Verdammt. Dann muss ich mir ne andere Lösung ausdenken. Trotzdem danke für die Antworten


----------



## cdo (22. September 2013)

Du schreibst:


call_911 schrieb:


> Verbindung zwischen EG und OG sind 2x LAN-Kabel


So wie ich das verstehe, steht im Erdgeschoss deine Fritzbox und im ersten Stock ein Switch. Der Switch hängt mit einem der zwei Lankabel an der Fritzbox und bringt damit das Netzwerk in den ersten Stock. Für was wird das zweite Lankabel benötigt? Du könntest dieses Kabel (RJ45) ja als RJ11 -Kabel verwenden. 
Den Multifunktionsdrucker (im ersten Stock) schließt du mittels RJ45 an den Switch im ersten Stock, dann ist er im Netzerk und der Faxanschluss des Druckers wird mittels dem umfunktionierten zweiten Lan-Kabels in das Erdgeschoss geführt und direkt an die Fritzbox angeschlossen. 

Der Fax-Teil des Multifunktionsdruckers und der zugehörige Anschluss der Fritzbox sind RJ11, das Kabel vom Erdgeschoss in den ersten Stock RJ45 (Achtung: Vermutung: du schreibst "Lan-Kabel", also wirds vermutlich RJ45 sein), also wirst du wohl bei den zwei Übergängen je einen Adapter RJ45 auf RJ11 anstecken oder am Lankabel zwei RJ11 Stecker raufcrimpen müssen.
Fertig!


----------



## call_911 (22. September 2013)

Es sind RJ45-Buchsen oben und unten. Wusste garnicht dass es da Adapter gibt.

Das werd ich mal probiern. Danke für den Tip!


----------



## cdo (22. September 2013)

Kein Ding. RJ11 hat Sechs Kontakte, von denen zwei belegt sind, RJ45 8 Kontakte, von denen 8 belegt sind. Von daher geht es eigentlich immer, dass du Mittels einem RJ45 in der Mitte zwei RJ11 verlängerst. Wichtig ist natürlich die Verdrahtung der Kabel. Wenn aus irgendwelchen Gründen Adernpaare im RJ45 gekreuzt sind, geht es nicht so einfach, da du die Adern zuerst wieder auskreuzen müßtest. Am Besten ist, du probierst es einfach, indem
du entweder zwei RJ45 Buchse auf RJ45 Buchse kaufst und dann Fritzbox->RJ11 Kabel->RJ45Buchse auf RJ45Buchse->RJ45Kabel (das was schon zwischen den Stockwerken verlegt ist)->RJ45Buchse auf RJ45Buchse->RJ11 Kabel->Fax verlegst, oder -wenn du so oder so noch gar keine RJ11 Kabel hast, dir zwei Adapter RJ11Stecker auf RJ45Buchse kaufst, dann wäre es: Fritzbox->RJ11Stecker auf RJ45 Buchse Adapterkabel->RJ45Kabel (das was schon zwischen den Stockwerken verlegt ist)->RJ45 Buchse auf RJ11Stecker Adapterkabel->Fax
Alles klar? 

Beispiel RJ45 auf RJ45 Buchse: InLine Patchkabelkupplung Cat.6, 2x RJ45 Buchse: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Beispiel RJ11 Stecker auf RJ45 Buchse: http://www.amazon.de/Reduzier-Adapter-RJ11-Stecker-RJ45-Buchse-Kabel/dp/B0009M2DXQ

Alles klar? 

Edit: hab` grad gesehen, dass bei den Produktrezensionen auf Amazon zum RJ11 Stecker auf RJ45 Buchse -Kabel, jemand genau dein Problem beschreibt (Router in einem Stock, Fax in einem anderen und ein nicht benutztes RJ45 dawischen), dass er mit diesem Kabel gelöst hat.... die Welt ist doch klein

Nochmal Edit: Habe soeben erst realisiert, dass du 





call_911 schrieb:


> Es sind RJ45-*Buchsen* oben und unten.


 geschrieben hast.... na gut, in dem Fall ist es noch einfacher: Unten ein RJ11 Kabel auf die RJ45 Buchse stecken und das andere Ende in deine Fritzbox, oben ein RJ11 Kabel in deine RJ45 Buchse stecken und das andere Ende in dein Fax. Dann sollte es funktionieren, solange das RJ45 nicht aus irgendwelchen Gründen auf einer der Seiten gekreuzt in der Buchse angeschlossen wurde.


----------



## call_911 (22. September 2013)

Optimal danke für die ausführlicher Erklärung. TOP!!!! 
Den like kriegst di wenn ich von der Arbeit daheim bin, bin grad mit der App drin...


----------



## locojens (23. September 2013)

Sorry das mit dem 2. LAN-Kabel hatte ich überlesen! Aber da es ja vorhanden ist könnte man es ja nach dem abtrennen der Stecker einfach mit einem geteilten Nebenstellenkabel verbinden, unten den TAE N Stecker und oben den Westernstecker fürs FAX ...!   Da braucht man nur etwas Lötzinn und Isoband/Schrumpfschlauch und keine Adapter!


----------



## call_911 (23. September 2013)

Stimmt auch locojens aber ich wills mir sicherheitshalber will ich die Buchsen so lassen, falls ich später noch umrüste...


----------



## call_911 (24. September 2013)

So 6700 Premium gekauft, Adapter selber gebaut 

Soweit funktioniert alles, einziges Problem wenn angerufen oder gefaxt wird klingelt beides 


Hab in meiner Fritzbox schon die Faxweiche aktiviert, bringt aber nix 

Ich hab nen Analogen Telefonanschluss von der Telekom, weiss da jemand weiter?

Ich will dass wenn ein fax kommt es das Fax annimmt und wenn ein Anrufkommt es ans Telefon geht...


Danke


----------



## cdo (24. September 2013)

Soweit mir bekannt, kann bei einem analogen Telefonanschluss die Fritzbox (oder auch irgendein anderes Gerät) nicht erkennen, ob ein eingehender Ruf, Sprache oder Fax ist; das kann sie nur, sobald ein eingehender Anruf angenommen wurde.
 Was man machen kann, ist am Faxgerät die automatische Rufannahme zu deaktivieren (weil es ja sonst alle Anrufe entgegennimmt). Auf der Fritzbox aktivierst du die passive Faxweiche in der Benutzeroberfläche. Jetzt werden alle eingehenden Anrufe nur an das Telefon weitergeleitet. Wenn es Sprachtelefonie ist kannst du ganz normal telefonieren. Wenn es ein Fax ist klingelt das Telefon auch zuerst, aber sobald man rangeht, erkennt die Fritzbox (jetzt wo die Verbindung aufgebaut ist), dass es ein Fax ist und leitet dieses an das Faxgerät weiter. 
Vielleicht hat hier ja jemand noch eine andere Idee, aber ich befürchte, völlig automatisch eingehendes Fax an Fax und eingehendes Gespräch an Telefon, geht nur mit einer ISDN-Anlage, oder mit zwei getrennten Rufnummern 
(also zwei Analoganschlüsse) für Fax und Telefon.

Edit: HP 6700 Premium  Habe mir fürs Büro vor 1,5 Jahren den HP 8500 Pro geholt, der noch immer brav seinen Dienst leistet.


----------



## call_911 (24. September 2013)

Danke für die Antwort. Aktuell klingelt halt beides ca 6 mal und dann geht das fax ran...


Hatte nur HP Drucker und bin damit immer sehr zufrieden gewesen...


----------



## locojens (25. September 2013)

Es gäbe noch die Möglichkeit eine weitere Telefonnummer bzw. Faxnummer über einen VoIP- Anbieter einzurichten (geht bei den "Fritzen" recht simpel).
Dann könntest du die 2. Nummer direkt als Faxnummer nutzen. Bei meinem Anbieter Sipgate geht es zwar leider nicht im Basictarif (steht da zumindest so,
habe es nochnicht getestet) mit Fax. Aber Sipgate ist ja nicht der einzige VoIP-Anbieter.

Siehe auch ein Artikel von der c´t: Faxen am VoIP-Anschluss | c't


----------



## call_911 (25. September 2013)

Danke,das were ich mir mal durchlesen...


Hab schon überlegt ob es eas bringen würde wenn ich das Telefon an den Multi hängen würde,weiss da jemand was?


----------



## locojens (25. September 2013)

Klingeln würden so aber auch beide Geräte.


----------



## call_911 (25. September 2013)

Bei meiner Ma daheim klingelts bri nem Fax einmal (also telefon und fax) und wenns dann nochmal klingelt ists ein anruf.

Muss mir das mal genau anschauen Sie hat allerdings ein Fax mit telefon integriert und dazu noch a telefon mit AB


----------

